# How to clean up Phone Memory (Other Folder)



## tdf.shuvankar (Dec 21, 2013)

*Need Help: How to clean up Phone Memory (Other Folder) in Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone*

After installing some apps in my Nokia Lumia 520 Windows phone, which I have found no more usable for me, I have deleted all those apps.

But after del/uninstalling those apps from phone, memory showing that same level...

I need to free more space in phone memory, how can I do so?

Please give me some useful tips...


I am using Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone, OS Version : 8.010328.78, Update Version 2.


----------



## fastkkj (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Need Help: How to clean up Phone Memory (Other Folder) in Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone*

Try using Shrink Storage 
*www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/shrink-storage/44672108-f3f8-47df-bd19-3fe94e6c744a
Does not work always but it's the best option.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 22, 2014)

Currently windows phone 8 OS is in development state....
its have lot of shortcoming and bugs....
one of the bug is other storage bug...
its cant solve currently....
Shrink storage or storage cleaner cant solve this issue....
May be this bug will solve in GDR3 or 8.1 update...but currently u cant do much....
Use the *Storage Check* app by nokia to track the spaces....
And check which app taking much space....
Uninstalling that app...will solve ur issue...u cant re-install again.
Also Goto internet explorer setting and delete history....
Doing this u can free up some more space currently....


----------

